# Working out intensely 6 days per week and GAINING weight



## feather319 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm hoping some people will help me. I'm a 25 year old female looking to get lean. I've tried everything but the older I get the heavier I get. In the last 3 years since I graduated college I have gain a steady 15 pounds per year. I work out intensely 6 days per week 60-90 minutes per day and I'm still gaining weight. I'm in great physical shape but I still carry excess weight. I weight 190 pounds and am 5'10''. I lift weights (heavy for a girl) 3 days and do cardio 5-6 days 20-60 minutes. My cardio always varies to change up the routine. I workout in the AM before work and sit literally all day until 6. I then go home and sit until bed. I get plenty of sleep and eat very healthy (no soy, no grains, eat lean meat, healthy fats, lots of veggies). I do eat dairy and drink diet soda though. My typical diet is:

pre workout: BCAA/whey, coffee

post workout: whey & supplements

breakfast: eggs, flax, fish oil

lunch: lean meat, veggies, almonds, diet soda

snack: whey protein, almonds, fish oil

dinner: large salad, 2% cottage cheese, lean meat, almonds or olive oil.

snack: protein

My typical calorie intake is 2000-2500 calories.

Somebody told me it may be because I workout too much. So, am I gaining weight because I workout too much, or because sit all day, or am I just eating too much?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Your calorific intake is in excess of your maintenane level if i've explained that right. Adjust your diet to say 1500 cals. and go from their. decreasing it until your getting the right results. And try having some rest days. Your body will thank you for it


----------



## cozzy69 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah aagree, however cant really c where ure gettin those cals on tht diet list,, perhaps to much protein per day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cozzy69 said:


> Yeah aagree, however cant really c where ure gettin those cals on tht diet list,, perhaps to much protein per day?


i agree with cozzy i really cannot see where your getting 2500cals a day from that diet.....your gaining weight because your eating more than you use....it is that simple really

now you do the weights 3 x week and cardio 5-6 times a week for 20-60min per time now that is a huge gap 20-60min.....

my advice would be to do weights 4 times a week do cardio either first thing in the morning or after weights for 45min a time and to also relook at your diet.....


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Lifting heavy weights will build muscle and make you heavy! 20-60 minutes of cardio! There's a huge difference there. If its more 20 than 60 you're not really benefiting as it takes a while for the body to turn on itself for fuel. Gotta exceed 25 minutes ideally. You're not consuming 2500 calories on that diet! The only carbs i can see are the veggies so its you're workout that needs amending. Drop the heavy weights for a more circuit type routine. 3 x 20 medium light reps on each bodypart for 15 mins and make yourself do 45 minutes of cardio. A HIIT method like 2 mins running/2 mins walking intervals on a treadmill. Thats your hour in the AM before breakfast and work.


----------

